# Does anyone else ALWAYS get bad haircuts???



## jt89888 (Apr 21, 2016)

My wife and I moved out of state about 3 years ago. Since then, I have not gotten 1 single good haircut. My plan was to find someone who did a good job and stick with them, but that has yet to happen in the three years we have been here. 

I know it's just hair and it will grow back, but walking around looking like a pin-head for a month isn't fun either.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

I have had the same stylist (yeah, I said "stylist") for going on three years now. She also handles coloring my beard and temples, because I'm not ready to be grey yet. 

In my experience, this is one area in life where you don't want to cheap out. Like suits; you can buy a cheap suit, and no matter what you do, it will look cheap. If you go to a Hair Cuttery or SportsCuts or any of the "we'll cut your hair for $10" places, you're more often than not going to look like you had a $10 haircut. Which is fine if you're getting your dad's 1950s-era buzzcut; not so fine if you're getting anything else. 

My recommendation is to try an upscale "beauty salon," because believe me, that's where the men with money are probably going. Call around and find out which salons have a men's section.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Sxgt (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a short cut and most places would leave 'tracks' from the clippers. I got fed up and started cutting it myself. Never have anyone to blame but myself, but I also never have 'tracks'. Saves me $25 every 3 weeks. Not practical for everyone's haircut style but works for me.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Sxgt said:


> I have a short cut and most places would leave 'tracks' from the clippers. I got fed up and started cutting it myself. Never have anyone to blame but myself, but I also never have 'tracks'. Saves me $25 every 3 weeks. Not practical for everyone's haircut style but works for me.


Yeah. This is what I did. The girl that cuts my hair is a friend of mine and I really enjoy seeing her and giving her my business. But she is close to $60 at her salon. So I bought a clippers at Target for $20 and have been doing it my self. As you mentioned, I have a short cut, too, so it works.

The added bonus is that I can cut my hair as frequently and whenever I want - like after my daughter goes to sleep or before she wakes up. It's so much more convenient.


----------



## jt89888 (Apr 21, 2016)

I usually wear mine kind of long (not really long, medium length really), which is why I think some of these places have so much trouble with it. On the other hand, because I wear it longer I usually only need it cut 4-5 times a year. Maybe I need to break down and start spending more for my haircuts, at this point I'd be happy to pay triple what I normally pay to not look like a pin-head again.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I wish I had enough left to be part of this discussion.......


----------



## 0range (May 21, 2015)

jt89888 said:


> I know it's just hair and it will grow back, but walking around looking like a pin-head for a month isn't fun either.


Came here to see the pics.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

I was lucky enough to find the king of fades.... This guy was like a ninja with the clippers/scissors. My hair is about 4" long now, so it's been a while (and cheaper )
My advice is to find a more expensive place and tip well. ie. I was in a jam one time, didn't make an appointment, but my guy saw me and said no problem.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

I've been seeing the same barber every three weeks since January 2013, like clockwork. Never a single bad cut. He also changed my hairstyle to something a lot more favorable. Before Geno, I was always hitting up whatever Supercuts or Fantastic Sam's was closest. In his words, "they just Hellen Keller their way through it at those places" and he was right. Never had a good cut there, never a bad one now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jt89888 (Apr 21, 2016)

Here is the picture of what I told the lady I wanted, what I got, and another picture of a bad one I got last fall.


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

Nokie said:


> I wish I had enough left to be part of this discussion.......


Haha same here. Calling it a haircut would be a bit of a stretch for me. I'm 34, pretty much fully bald at this point. I was about 29 I think when I decided it was time to bite the bullet and stop trying to have a somewhat normal haircut. I bought a set of professional Oster clippers and just pretty much took it all off. Not shaved head look but basically just stubble length. I literally just use the same length on my beard and the rest of my head. Haven't been to a barber in about 5 years. When you keep it this short you need to do a cut almost once a week. Not spending any cash on barbers though!!!

BTW for anyone cutting their own hair I highly recommend getting a set of professional clippers from Oster (on Amazon). You will always be able to get replacement blades/parts when needed, and they will last forever and perform much better than anything you get at Target or the pharmacy.


----------



## Lewiston (Apr 12, 2010)

No. Same person has been cutting my hair for 10+ years.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

This is one area where I think you should cheap out if you are not picky (like me). I do not know myself how a good haircut differs from a bad one (or a cheap one from an expensive one) and I don't really care as I don't care about the rest of my clothes either.


----------



## aced75 (Oct 9, 2014)

My hair cuts were always bad, i was in the same boat as you. Now i just dont get my hair cut hahab-)


----------



## 0range (May 21, 2015)

jt89888 said:


> Here is the picture of what I told the lady I wanted, what I got, and another picture of a bad one I got last fall.


Not intending to sound offensive, but I agree that there is some room for improvement here. But kudos for being bold enough to post pics!


----------



## rockroyalty (Apr 9, 2013)

Alysandir said:


> She also handles coloring my beard and temples, because I'm not ready to be grey yet.


I thought I was the only one... I started getting some grey hairs at 27, I'm 30 now and I have it as bad as a man getting the news he's about to become a grandparent... on my temples and a bit on the beard... I used to pluck them out when they first started appearing... a few months ago I was told plucking them makes more greys and whites pop, so for my sister's wedding I decided to get them colored... felt 26 again lol

I've always had issues with haircuts and hair in general (I'm a hairy guy)... I always use tweezers to shape my beard (dont like the shaved area looking shadowy, so I just pluck the hairs), I tried threading but leaves me bleeding... so I pluck the hairs, then use a clipper to get the beard to a desired length, then use a 3 head shaver to trim throat area... and after I'm done, I then go to the barber and show them a photo of that one time in Australia where a hairdresser got my hair just right, and tell him to try his best matching it... lets just say that I drive past 2 other hairdressers just to go to this guy so that he can get things done... he is not that good, but 'not that good' is still better than 'crap'


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Been cutting my own hair since 1993/94 after my hairdresser went on mat leave and never returned.


----------



## cheoah (Aug 16, 2014)

I've cut mine for years too. Plenty of hair, it was just more convenient to do on my own. 

Make them cut it like you want it. Looks like it barely matters, sweet looking gal there probably doesn't care much. Mine actually trims my neck. Not that I need her to but she likes to.


----------



## mastamuffin (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been going to barbers for years and have left with decent haircuts. I just recently found a Mens Salon (semi upscale, but free beer on tap, bottles of beer, and wine!) and I was very pleased with the results. It costs more, but well worth it. Barber haircut might be $15, but with the salon, I get a massage, scalp treatment, 2 washes (before and after the cut), and hot face towel treatment for just a little more.
Well worth it to me.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I ran out of good barbers in my area about the time I decided my hair just didn't matter anymore. I bought some decent clippers and buzz it off on the driveway every so often. So, yes. I always get bad haircuts but the price is right. 
What I miss is the cream and razor treatment.


----------



## Alex De Large (Jun 20, 2014)

HerrNano said:


> I ran out of good barbers in my area about the time I decided my hair just didn't matter anymore. I bought some decent clippers and buzz it off on the driveway every so often. So, yes. I always get bad haircuts but the price is right.
> What I miss is the cream and razor treatment.


I,m with you on this one. I have cut my own hair for years, as my Nan always said the only difference between a good and a bad haircut is 2 weeks.

Mind you if I had thick luscious hair I would spend a fortune on it, unfortunately I inherited 2 hairs and a nit.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I've been cutting my own hair for the last 7 years. It's easy when you use the clippers on a 0. 

I have sub continent male hair (that is thinning and falling). It's not a case of whether you get a bad hair cut but the hair is just terrible to start with. Best thing ever chopping it off, I looked about 10 years younger!


----------



## Boomachucka (Sep 2, 2013)

Beer, wine, head massage, etc...? Jeez, maybe I should switch from the $15 barbershop!



mastamuffin said:


> I've been going to barbers for years and have left with decent haircuts. I just recently found a Mens Salon (semi upscale, but free beer on tap, bottles of beer, and wine!) and I was very pleased with the results. It costs more, but well worth it. Barber haircut might be $15, but with the salon, I get a massage, scalp treatment, 2 washes (before and after the cut), and hot face towel treatment for just a little more.
> Well worth it to me.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't worry too much about it. Other than not looking homeless, I don't care. I wear a hat 99% of the time.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jt89888 said:


> Here is the picture of what I told the lady I wanted, what I got, and another picture of a bad one I got last fall.


Adorable wife...nice property/acreage...... the "after bad cut" pic looks like a horrible meme...delete that one! 2 out of 3 aint bad


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

I had the same problem, intermittently, for years. Just when I found someone I liked, they moved elsewhere. A couple years ago my little sister was talking about her nice hair style with my wife. She had been going to an inexpensive place and was very happy with it. She said her trick was to find the owner of whatever small shop she went to, and only have the owner cut her hair. She said that the owner is going to be the most tied to the shop and is often the most skilled haircutter.

I tried her advice and have been doing well for a year to two, now.


----------



## dawn (Apr 27, 2016)

Wish i could be a part of this but am already on the losing side.


----------



## tzwick (Aug 10, 2016)

I've definitely had my fair share. Terrible feeling haha. Good luck my friend.


----------



## Ben B (Jun 9, 2013)

I cut my own also. Not perfect but my hair is quite short so I can't screw it up too much. Saves a lot of time and money.


----------



## skim0 (Dec 6, 2016)

Have had my hair carved out before, a terrible feeling no doubts sorry friend!


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Great Clips + clippers at 3 different numbers = reasonably good "cut" every time. Don't really feel like doing it myself, so I have to go in at least once every 3 weeks or the hair gets too long - and then I need to start combing it and taking care of it again. Can't have that! I'm old enough to be past the point that many guys start getting the infamous "bald spot", but no problems like that yet for me - my younger brother on the other hand...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Haven't been to a barber in well over 20 years and trim mine myself to get the dead ends out and knots out if it gets too bad, usually just have a big platt down the back so theres no need for barbers fortunately.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Do this than tie it back.....But finally found a good barber and she keeps it trimmed for me!


----------



## KrabbyKakes (May 30, 2015)

Worst haircut I ever had was when the lady misheard "1/2 inch off" as "1/2 on the buzzer". Before I knew it, 75% of my hair was gone. Made homecoming very interesting


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

After I found a decent barber, I stuck with him


----------



## mountbatten (Aug 19, 2013)

When I lived in Boston a few years ago, I had a decent barber. Since moving to DC, things have become BAD, but I refuse to pay for a $90 haircut so I guess I have to live with it.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Like several others in this thread, I cut my own; so, yes, I always get a bad haircut.


----------



## mountbatten (Aug 19, 2013)

I cut my own hair once when I was I never college and vowed no way in hell ever again...


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

mountbatten said:


> I cut my own hair once when I was I never college and vowed no way in hell ever again...


Actually, it is something one gets better at. I teach at a middle school and the kids, and other teachers, will be very upfront if something looks bad. I have been told that it looks like I went to a barber to get it cut, not great, but definitely not bad.

It helps that most of the male teachers cut their own, or allow their wives to cut, their hair. When I say "it helps," I mean that it is an accepted norm.


----------



## denmarker (Jan 2, 2017)

Hasaf said:


> Actually, it is something one gets better at. I teach at a middle school and the kids, and other teachers, will be very upfront if something looks bad. I have been told that it looks like I went to a barber to get it cut, not great, but definitely not bad.
> 
> It helps that most of the male teachers cut their own, or allow their wives to cut, their hair. When I say "it helps," I mean that it is an accepted norm.


how do u get to cut your back of the hair? i understand u can improve cuttign the front and maybe the side. but cutting the back, even with a mirror.. is tough


----------



## patenko (Nov 28, 2016)

Hasaf said:


> Actually, it is something one gets better at.


Agreed. I've been using clippers to cut my hair since high school, and indeed I am a wizard now with a wall mirror, a handheld mirror and some clippers. The overall cut is relatively easy; it's the fine trimming around all of the edges that's the tricky part. It's also the most fun and makes all the difference.


----------



## conkmwc (Jul 31, 2010)

So the manager of the shop I go to is always there. Unfortunately, she's also the worst stylist. And yes, I almost always end up with her cutting my hair. Sometimes she does well! other times, not so much.


----------



## 0range (May 21, 2015)

I think it's important to cultivate relationships with people who do good work - whether it's your barber, or pastor, or physician, or mechanic. Just the other day I took a tray of pastries to my barber for no particular reason other than he does a great job and I'm glad to know him.


----------



## dlim4evah (Jan 22, 2017)

Nope, which is why I stuck with my same barber for 10+ years


----------



## tdiallo (Jan 12, 2017)

Happened to me once last year, i've been loyal to my barber for 7 years, never had any bad cuts, untill last year in december when i decided to try a new place because of the end of month/year rush....to make a long story short, i wasn't the cutest at christmas! lol


----------



## tar6 (Jun 20, 2016)

I had my own fair share of heart breaks when i visited a new saloon but all that change when i became loyal to one barber only....maybe i got used to the look i get each time i get my hair cut by him.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes always, i think its more possible and likely i will find true love, a pirate treasure and the meaning of life before i find a barber im happy with.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

The simple solution is to let it grow out then tie it back and get your neck tended to monthly. But this problem arises.....What color elastic band do I use.....Oy Vey


----------



## ras47 (Mar 10, 2017)

Nokie said:


> I wish I had enough left to be part of this discussion.......


Me too. Some folks have bad hair days. All mine are no-hair days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lomez (Oct 14, 2010)

It's takes practice to get good with the buzzers, but I think it's worth it. Unless you have a smokin hair cutter, haha.


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

I've been searching for a real barber for 11 years and have yet to find one. I'm really tired of going to the Supercuts place and waiting with the blue haired old ladies, kids, and guys who look like serial killers. Some of them do a good job, but there's something about an old school type barber shop that I miss. Maybe I should start looking around my vacation place.


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have been shaving it off since I was 22 and the barber asked me if she could do something about my bald spot.


----------



## Josh_Pavao (Mar 17, 2017)

Living with a hairstylist makes this problem non-existant for me


----------



## GrizzAwoken (Jun 6, 2017)

I live in San Diego and we've had a number of high quality barber shops open up in the past several years. I find it refreshing to have a place where they understand beards and can properly shape it without taking off to much length. It's also a thing where they hand you a cold beer as you walk in that's FREE. Makes it hard to beat.


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

Have(force) them use scissors, not hair clippers.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I go to the same Turkish barber every week to get a grade 0.5 on my hair and grade 2 on my beard plus cut throats all around the edges of the hair and beard to keep me looking fresh and smart. 

I spent time working out in the gym and eating a fairly good diet so it's only right in my opinion I spend the money on a good regular hair cut to stay tidy. 

I guess my years in the military instilled the fitness and pride of appearance into me which is one good thing came out of my time in the service


----------



## Wfreed22 (May 23, 2016)

It's just one of those things where I think it takes your eyes around a week to get used to the new cut. While I certainly have had bad haircuts not all of them are bad just takes a bit to get used to something new


----------



## fancywatchz (Jun 18, 2016)

I've been getting awful haircuts for my entire life. My solution was to stop cutting it - I now get two haircuts per year, max, and it looks great.


----------



## ScottFW (Jun 9, 2017)

I get a cut every 7-8 weeks. Cut it down to something like a #2 or #3 on the sides but leaving a little more length up top, then by 7-8 weeks I feel shaggy enough to need another cut. Between cuts I'll trim up the sideburns and get it up off the ears once or twice myself.

At the big stylist chains I had about a 25% success rate. The problem for them (primarily women stylists) was always the back/top corners where I have a cowlick going on. It will stick up like Dennis the Menace if they go too short, which was most of the time. I finally got fed up with it and found a proper barber shop staffed mostly by men in their 30s-50s who pretty much all rock a high & tight. That was ~6 years ago and I've been much happier for it. Every barber in there (8 of them) has cut my hair at least once and I've never gotten a bad cut. Straight razor and hot towel finish. A couple of bucks cheaper than the big stylist chains, plus they've got man-oriented reading material and usually sports on the TVs.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

My barber has a 1-man shop tucked away in a room behind a ladies' beauty shop. He's unbelievably good: he works 35-40 minutes on me and trims to perfection. Even two months later every hair is still in place, just longer. Hasn't changed his price in 20 years ($20!).

Problem is, he's as old as I am, and I'm not sure who I want to go first - him or me


----------



## Ericsmith89 (Nov 25, 2016)

My head doesnt look good with the typical cookie cutter hair cuts a great clips or best cuts or franchise hair place does so I avoid fades and just have them trim the sides and let the top be long and wild. Bad hair cut or bad head? Chicken or the egg


----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

I always get a bad haircut....... Wait I'm my own barberlol I've been cutting my own hair for about 5 years now because I was tired of certain shops messing it up so I learned how to cut.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

A very good friend is an 8th generation barber. He's got the gift far beyond the ability to pump out excellent hair cuts and shaves; a customer sits in the chair and is fully immersed in barber shop BS. He keeps relatively long hours for a barber and there's usually a 2+ hour wait. People will come in, complain about the wait, and come back a few weeks later after they realize why there's a 2+ hour wait. 

I'm their family & barber shop IT guy. He cuts my hair for free. It's a win-win.


----------



## KrabbyKakes (May 30, 2015)

I switched from Great Clips to an actually barber a couple of years ago. I usually go in only every three months or so. I let her cut it short and let it grow out until I want it short again.

Since switching I haven’t gotten a bad cut yet. The extra ten dollars spent might actually be worth it simply because I have a more pleasant experience going there than the big chains.


----------



## dheinz14 (Jun 9, 2014)

This is a real struggle. I move around a lot and hate finding a new stylist. I feel your pain man. Good luck.


----------



## Lawes (May 3, 2015)

If you are ever in NYC try Martial Vivot. Not cheap but you will not regret it.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Sxgt said:


> I have a short cut and most places would leave 'tracks' from the clippers. I got fed up and started cutting it myself. Never have anyone to blame but myself, but I also never have 'tracks'. Saves me $25 every 3 weeks. Not practical for everyone's haircut style but works for me.


 I cut mine every two weeks but I'm letting it grow with this crazy spring weather.


----------



## spclEd (Aug 18, 2015)

I have moved around the USA a lot 'during my day', that means when I had enough hair to really care! But actually my wife and I found the best "stylist" we have had in decades living in a small rural area of Texas.

Sha is a mortician by trade, used to do the 'visual' touchups while going to school. I figure if she can make those people look so good think what she can do with a warm one! This is no BS.


----------



## ganagati (Jul 12, 2010)

I've lived in a handful of states, and found only one person who consistently does a good job. She charges a lot, and I tip her well...it's worth it. I feel your pain, OP.


----------



## dwaym0 (Jan 18, 2018)

I live above a barber shop and for the first time I have a barber who remembers me. I probably spend double of what I normally would, but I also know exactly what I"m going to get every time. Find a spot and keep going back to the same person.


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

My wife does mine and she is always perfect, just ask her.


----------



## Viper98912 (Feb 27, 2018)

Definitely one of my pet peeves as well. My worst cut yet was just before this covid problem. Talk about terrible. Nonetheless, I am generally happy that I was able to get it cut before all the places closed.

My gf for a long time has said "I can cut your hair". As a person who knows what a good haircut looks like, I have shrugged her off for a LONG time because she really doesn't know what she's talking about.

Yet, after this terrible cut last time, I've started to realize, maybe she is the right person to do my cut. Not because she's skilled, but because I've been watching people cut my same hair and same style for MANY years now, strictly with clippers (no scissors, that'd be a different story). With what I know of how to cut (how hard can it be, I've been watching the mirror for 15+ years on the same cut on the same head!) I can guide her with how to do it and how I want it to look.

So this is what I'll be trying next.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

My issue with barbers was that no matter how specific you were in what you wanted, generally they'd do things a little bit their way. I even got into a semi-argument with a guy once AS he was cutting my hair. I said, I want it THIS way. He said, no, you should do it THIS way. We went back and forth a couple times but then he relented. Ah, excuse me, pal, but that is MY head of hair, not yours! :roll:

Eventually I got my own clippers and now cut it myself! It actually looks BETTER than when a barber cut it. Plus it can be done at my own convenience - no waiting. ;-)


----------



## theFOXza (Apr 15, 2020)

I cut my own hair, and have done so for a while. What are people doing during these quarantine times I wonder?


----------



## kip595 (Jul 11, 2019)

Ever since my go-to ancient Italian barber passed away (I'd been going to him for 15+ years) I feel like I'm rolling the dice every time I get a trim. Half the time it comes out well, half the time I just sigh and remind myself it'll grow out again. The weird thing is I always describe what i want the exact same way, so the variance astounds me.


----------



## cowboyjack (Apr 21, 2020)

theFOXza said:


> I cut my own hair, and have done so for a while. What are people doing during these quarantine times I wonder?


Likewise! I just get out the clippers and have at it. Though sometimes I'll go to an old fashioned barbershop just because it brings back such fond memories of my childhood when the barbershop used to be full of men watching baseball on tv and talking politics all afternoon.


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

This is why, at 50 some-odd years of age, only five people have ever cut my hair.

I truly believe that god only created so many perfect heads, the rest he covered in hair.

My barber always laughs when I say “watch the corners” thing is,...i’m not joking...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j1n (Feb 28, 2011)

During this quarantine I learned how to cut hair. it's not amazing or perfect but it's actually not bad... Might keep it up from now.


----------



## adam_svt (Sep 21, 2019)

I've had the same barber for 5 years and ive told him once he leaves me im gonna have anxiety. I've tried several others but he just knows how to cut my hair and im gonna be pissed when the day comes when he moves or something lol


----------



## JD10 (Dec 26, 2017)

jt89888 said:


> My wife and I moved out of state about 3 years ago. Since then, I have not gotten 1 single good haircut. My plan was to find someone who did a good job and stick with them, but that has yet to happen in the three years we have been here.
> 
> I know it's just hair and it will grow back, but walking around looking like a pin-head for a month isn't fun either.


I feel like this is my life man. I need to change strategies and groom a barber to cut exactly like I want. Last guy cut me with the straight razor and I had to 86 him

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

Same story for me. I need to wait for a month or two for me to look good myself. First two months feel awkward so I wear caps.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

I have had some terrible haircuts in the past - and not all were accidental. I do have a cowlick on the very front of my head on the left, that has no effect unless my hair is cut too short. The hair where it stops at my neck is also uneven, which is only visible if it is cut too short. My hair has been thinning at a snails pace since my late teens and is now in an awkward stage where there isn’t enough gone to require desperate measures, but there’s not enough left for it to look great in any fashionable style. I always wear it a little too long anyway though, to avoid the aforementioned problems, and because my wife likes it that way. I sometimes wonder about going for more of a short and neat cut, but between the hazards of finding someone up to doing the job, and being unsure if it would suit me, I’ll probably stick with the status quo.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm pass do and might risk getting one.


----------



## roadcykler (Apr 6, 2011)

I finally found a barber that cuts my hair as I like it cut but even before this, I figured whatever happens, it will grow back.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well I have not cut my hair in 12 years but before this I wore my hair very short and when I did get it cut professionally I had a nice lady who was a friend who cut it for years till she decided to highlight my hair and it looked like Dale Jr in the late 90's 
It is very hard to get good people 
I would highly suggest asking ladies in your area who they trust and they go to
Stay safe out there
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## drlagares (Jul 13, 2020)

Dollar Shave Club is the trick!


----------



## Konbini_Time (Feb 26, 2021)

Found the perfect guy 2/3 years ago then went and moved states...now its back to jumping around till I find someone who gets it right. My hair if its not cut right turns into a helmet in 2 weeks haha


----------

